# Gesshin Ittetsu Fushuko Video



## JBroida (Aug 7, 2016)

Playing around with the new livestream camrea today and thought we would try a product video... so we shot one on the Gesshin Ittetsu Fushuko Series... take a look:
https://youtu.be/zN2mctSE4lw?list=PL4DA1089C80D9F5E4

https://www.japaneseknifeimports.com/search?type=product&q=fushuko


----------



## _PixelNinja (Aug 7, 2016)

Gorgeous knives. I remember you telling me about these before you got them in stock.

On a side note  the words "livestream camera" caught my attention. Does this mean you intend to start doing streams again?


----------



## JBroida (Aug 7, 2016)

_PixelNinja said:


> Gorgeous knives. I remember you telling me about these before you got them in stock.
> 
> On a side note  the words "livestream camera" caught my attention. Does this mean you intend to start doing streams again?



so, i got a cool new camera recently that lets me live edit my video stream. All of the shots above were done with one camera, but i can pan, zoom, etc from my cell phone. The video quality is not quite as nice as my nicer cameras, but its really easy to use, and this means i can make more videos more often. Also, we have started doing a bit more livestreaming during our workday, so you may see us doing rehandles, sharpening, polishing, etc. on FB throughout the day. Not all of the videos will stay up after the stream is over, but once we work out some of the kinks, i plan to have them stick around.


----------



## _PixelNinja (Aug 7, 2016)

JBroida said:


> so, i got a cool new camera recently that lets me live edit my video stream. All of the shots above were done with one camera, but i can pan, zoom, etc from my cell phone. The video quality is not quite as nice as my nicer cameras, but its really easy to use, and this means i can make more videos more often. Also, we have started doing a bit more livestreaming during our workday, so you may see us doing rehandles, sharpening, polishing, etc. on FB throughout the day. Not all of the videos will stay up after the stream is over, but once we work out some of the kinks, i plan to have them stick around.


Really happy to hear about this! I've always enjoyed watching you work in your past livestream vids on your Youtube channel. Hopefully I will be able to catch some of these.


----------



## JBroida (Aug 7, 2016)

cool... thanks for the encouragement. We're doing our best to do more of this, as its fun for us too.


----------



## _PixelNinja (Aug 7, 2016)

You're more than welcome Jon. Your videos have been an extremely helpful resource for learning knife maintenance.


----------



## Mucho Bocho (Aug 8, 2016)

Good to see you again Jon. its been too long. I always learn something from your videos, even product focused presentations. Please continue...


----------



## Ruso (Aug 8, 2016)

Jon, I noticed that the description of the Debas says: "This Gesshin Ittetsu *300mm* Fushuko...."

I guess you will not share what steel is it?


----------

